# Target ball?



## Altom (Jun 19, 2013)

goodmorning everyon. I was searching ebay this morning and i found this listing on ebay supposedly a target ball. I must say i am not sure if this is a  target ball although from the pictures it may seem to have a seem line through the middle of it which i dont know if that helps or not. But if you have better knowledge please do share. Thank you.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Victorian-Miniature-Dark-Green-TARGET-GALLERY-Ball-1-1-4-inches-/380662777734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a1450786


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

To me the opening looks too large and the shape is to out of round. I'm not a collector though.


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

Sure looks like it to me, they would have stuffed it with feathers and sawdust is my understanding...


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2013)

It sure looks like an authentic Target Ball but could also be a Christmas tree ornament or modern reproduction. (Easy to reproduce, be careful out there) Most, but not all, target balls were embossed / decorated / patterned. A look at the mouth to ascertain the thickness of the glass would be helpful. Target Balls are very thin and light as would be Christmas tree ornaments. The Target Balls were filled with feathers to better see a hit.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2013)

it may be what they call a range ball http://www.targetballs.com/target-balls/range-balls/


 It seems a bit small for a target ball and they put designs on most target balls so the shot wouldn't glance off.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2013)

Learn something new all the time. I think Matt has it. Wish I was better at searching the net.


----------



## epackage (Jun 19, 2013)

I consider both styles target balls, I guess one was thrown into the air and the other wasn't, but they are both 'targets' and they are both 'ball' shaped. The guy who wrote that page doesn't seem 100% sure either...

 Nice find Matt..[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 19, 2013)

Sure is something to think about. I wonder which is more common. Throw them up and there most likely to break even if you miss. If they're ground crawlers you just bring the back and try again.[8|]
 I've seen lots or target balls and even a couple of the throwers over the years but I never heard of the range balls.
 I kind of wish I didn't sell mine that I bought as net floats.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2013)

in a carnival a smooth smaller ball which is harder to break may have been a benefit.
 THe same people who brought you 10 pound lead filled milk bottles


----------



## Altom (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks all for your expertise. I never would of thought it could be a range ball. But least it is technically a "target ball".


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Sure is something to think about. I wonder which is more common. Throw them up and there most likely to break even if you miss. If they're ground crawlers you just bring the back and try again.[8|]
> I've seen lots or target balls and even a couple of the throwers over the years but I never heard of the range balls.
> I kind of wish I didn't sell mine that I bought as net floats.


 
 I have heard of "range Balls" but I wont go there [8D]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 19, 2013)

I really don't know what it is, I'm just guessing. Not my expertise (assuming I have one


----------



## glass man (Jun 20, 2013)

The link MATT gave is a publication that a person is part of  that has collected target balls for years and is very friendly and helpful.His name is RALPH FINCH..he will tell you about :YOUR BALL" []  HE MAY EVEN BUY IT!! Just google RALPH FINCH TARGET BALLS or his tel.number is [248] 476 -4893.

 If you google him [not to hard though![] You will be able to email him.I didn't get his email no. cause  you do that through the publication MATT gave...the one I saw had the way to email him in it at the bottom of page.Let us know what he thinks..if he don't know.no one will!!  HERE YA GO! 

    rfinch@twi.tt.com                                                                                                         JAMIE


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2013)

I was going to X out the email and tel # Jamie but it appears that it's posted on the website. I guess I'll let it stand if Mr. Finch doesn't complain. It's still not what I would want publicized all over but I guess that's me.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 20, 2013)

Ralph has the number on his cards which he passes out freely. I suspect that you will fined it in his book as well. George


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have seen his name and number in bottle magazines as well. He freely gives out his info. I think you are safe.


----------

